# Water before fasted cardio?



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys I'm starting fasted cardio but I was wondering if drinking a pint of water before will cancel out the effect? Thing is I feel quite sick first thing with hunger and thought water just to line it? What cha think lol

Cheers


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ooomoo said:


> Hi guys I'm starting fasted cardio but I was wondering if drinking a pint of water before will cancel out the effect? Thing is I feel quite sick first thing with hunger and thought water just to line it? What cha think lol
> 
> Cheers


Yes hydration is very important mate, especially if fasted.

There are no kcals in water.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Would be careful with the water mate. It'll make you fat. :cool2:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

water is important mate, get hydrated coz you'll be sweating during cardio. you wont perform as best you can if you're dehydrated.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Get it in ya.

I run fasted every morning, this is weight training and cardio, 12 hours into a 14 hour fast. last meal before 7pm, next one at 9am the following morning. (well not entirely - I use some BCAAs while training - so a 12 hour fast I guess).

If I dont have between 0.5 and 1 litre I feel cack when training. Get it in, very important.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I wont drink a pint of water mate, that would really make me feel uncomfortable.

WHat about taking a bottle out with you and sipping it whilst doing cardio?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Would be careful with the water mate. It'll make you fat. :cool2:


this forums getting more sarcastic lately.

i like it


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> this forums getting more sarcastic lately.
> 
> i like it


No, really?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

Lloyd DA said:


> No, really?


repped cuz i lol'd


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Why does it say that 7685 others like the above post??? That's a lot of likes in a short time lol

Op... u would be better off sipping water whilst doin your cardio than havin a pint sloshing around in an empty stomach

Edit.... Just sussed why do many likes. Pmsl @ dangermouse


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> Why does it say that 7685 others like the above post??? That's a lot of likes in a short time lol
> 
> Op... u would be better off sipping water whilst doin your cardio than havin a pint sloshing around in an empty stomach


Because 7685 like the above post...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> Why does it say that 7685 others like the above post??? That's a lot of likes in a short time lol
> 
> Op... u would be better off sipping water whilst doin your cardio than havin a pint sloshing around in an empty stomach


I'm ****ing popular thats why.

I'm the only person allowed to say **** on here too


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

XRichHx said:


> Because 7685 like the above post...


Nope


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> WHat about taking a bottle out with you and sipping it whilst doing cardio?


I tend to have some creatine mono with a small glass of water upon waking up, then some jack3d and straight to the gym. Always getting the water down me throughout the workout!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Op have a black coffee with sweetener if u want - might settle ur stomach as well


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Op have a black coffee with sweetener if u want - might settle ur stomach as well


Better still set your alarm clock 30 mins early and have some chesteze/pro plus to hand, neck it, go back to sleep and wake up fooking buzzing! 

Don't forget the water though!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Better still set your alarm clock 30 mins early and have some chesteze/pro plus to hand, neck it, go back to sleep and wake up fooking buzzing!
> 
> Don't forget the water though!!


That's brilliant lol


----------

